# So, what's stopping me scrolling some mobile pages?



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Seems like a large number of pages - possibly the topic pages moreso - only scroll up/down a few pixels.

My guess is it's a misbehaving advert script but I'm on a mobile device at the moment so have limited access to Chrome's debug tools.

If this is a new thing I'd be happy to do some more digging once I'm back home to see if we can work out what's interfering with the viewport?

/Al


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

is it consistent on those certain pages?

if it is, then we might be able to test it on our end if you have the link.

Lee


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Sorry Lee - I completely missed your reply to this!

I will keep an eye out and report back if I spot the issue reoccurring 

Best - Alex


----------

